# Venezuela Invades Guyana to Block Exxon Mobil Oil Exploration



## longknife (Dec 25, 2018)

*What the …..  *

_The Venezuelan Navy illegally entered the waters of Guyana this weekend and forced a ship contracted by Exxon Mobil to conduct oil research in the area to vacate, claiming that Guyana’s permission to explore its sovereign territory was not enough for the ship to be legally present in the water._

*And not a word about it in the Lame Street Media.*


*An outright attack by one country on another right here in the Americas and nobody’s talking about it? What on earth is going on?*

_The incident, which Guyanese authorities angrily denounced and vowed to bring to the attention of the United Nations, reignites a feud Venezuelan socialist dictator Nicolás Maduro began with the neighboring country in 2015, claiming as much as two-thirds of Guyana itself belonged to Venezuela. Guyana has repeatedly noted that Venezuela signed an agreement in 1899 on the territory in question and no disputes remain as to who owns that land._

*With his country falling apart around him, Maduro seems to be using adventurism to try to protect his tyranny.*


*Much more about this* @ Venezuela Invades Guyana to Block Exxon Mobil Oil Exploration


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 25, 2018)

You won’t hear them talk about it because Venezuela has the exact kind of government the left wants in this country


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 25, 2018)

Venzuela needs regime change. The spiral will continue until it happens


----------



## DOTR (Dec 25, 2018)

When you look at Venezuela you should think "there but for the grace of the electoral college go I"


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 25, 2018)

I see the US Navy being in those waters soon.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

invasion or maritime incident? 
once again, $$$$$ cause an international problem


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2018)

harmonica said:


> invasion or maritime incident?
> once again, $$$$$ cause an international problem



So you work for free?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > invasion or maritime incident?
> ...


??????????


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2018)

harmonica said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You used the whole "it's always teh money" trope, and I am calling you on it.

Again, do you work for free?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...





> always


you're a real DUMBASS
do you see the word ''always'' in my post????!!!!!!
your post and posts never make any sense


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2018)

harmonica said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



"once again" was used by you, it just paraphrased your usually "money bad" rhetoric.

And you still haven't said if you worked for free or not.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


there were never wars/conflicts/etc for $$$???!!!!!

here the Catholics pillaged/etc a town specifically for $$$$!!!!
Siege of Zara - Wikipedia
ever hear of a small war called WW2? Japan needing *OIL??!!!*
9 Wars That Were Really About Commodities


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2018)

harmonica said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



That's about economics, not $$.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


*Exxon Mobil Oil Exploration*

*OIL--*hahahhaha
and ANOTHER one:
ever hear of a war called the Persian Gulf War??
$$$ = Oil  oil =$$$$
$$$$$$/Oil

$$$$$
oil
my post is RIGHT on target


> speech in which he accused neighboring nation Kuwait of siphoning crude oil from the Ar-Rumaylah oil fields located along their common border. He insisted that Kuwait and Saudi Arabia and cancel out $30 billion of Iraq’s foreign debt,


https://www.history.com/topics/middle-east/persian-gulf-war


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2018)

harmonica said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Your statement was meaningless. Venezuela is being an ass because it's trying to make it's people and the world ignore it's real issues.

Exxon was in those waters legally, which has nothing to do with your commie-moron bleating of "it's teh money!"


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


you screwed up BIG time
not only is my post correct/dead on target, but ''once again'' totally fits it


> used when something has happened before


once again / more (phrase) American English definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## martybegan (Dec 26, 2018)

harmonica said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Man, you are a fucking moron.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


what is ''teh''?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

martybegan said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


hahahhahahahah
.....stop trying to start shit when there is none and you won't look stupid--like your original post--which doesn't even make sense
..if you discuss civilly, then I will
..you be a jackass, and I'll call you out


----------



## otto105 (Dec 26, 2018)

I bet that the government of Venezuela could kill a person in cold blood and drumpf would still sell them air planes and provide cover.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 26, 2018)

otto105 said:


> I bet that the government of Venezuela could kill a person in cold blood and drumpf would still sell them air planes and provide cover.


just as long as he MAGA, what's the difference? 
people die all the time all over the world


----------



## theHawk (Dec 31, 2018)

Time for some target practice for our Navy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 31, 2018)

DOTR said:


> When you look at Venezuela you should think "there but for the grace of the electoral college go I"



Good one DOTR


----------



## westwall (Dec 31, 2018)

longknife said:


> *What the …..  *
> 
> _The Venezuelan Navy illegally entered the waters of Guyana this weekend and forced a ship contracted by Exxon Mobil to conduct oil research in the area to vacate, claiming that Guyana’s permission to explore its sovereign territory was not enough for the ship to be legally present in the water._
> 
> ...








Sounds like that vessel needs to be sunk.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 1, 2019)

Looki, looki...

"U.S. oil giant ExxonMobil has teamed up with Guyana to bring the Guyana-Venezuela border issue before the International Court of Justice.

The multinational oil company seeks to sway the court’s decision in favor of Guyana, who they see as more friendly towards their interests. To this end, ExxonMobil has agreed to finance the country’s legal fees which are estimated to be about $15 million."

ExxonMobil to Fund Guyana Lawsuit Against Venezuela


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

longknife said:


> *What the …..  *
> 
> _The Venezuelan Navy illegally entered the waters of Guyana this weekend and forced a ship contracted by Exxon Mobil to conduct oil research in the area to vacate, claiming that Guyana’s permission to explore its sovereign territory was not enough for the ship to be legally present in the water._
> 
> ...


Ten of the twelve (lima) signers of the latest anti-Venezuelan declaration by Pompeo have withdrawn article 9:

"9. They condemn any provocation or military deployment whatsoever that threatens peace and security in the region. They call upon the regime of Nicolas Maduro and the Armed Forces of Venezuela to desist from actions that violate the sovereign rights of their neighbours. In this respect, they demonstrate their deep concern in regard to interception that took place on 22 December 2018, of a ship for seismic research, by the Venezuelan navy within the Economic Exclusive Zone of the Cooperative Republic of Guyana."

The move is a result of evidence provided by the Venezuelan government combined with a threat of "most urgent and crude diplomatic measures" linked to a 48h ultimatum. The Ultimatum for the other two countries has been extended.

Venezuela califica como "Triunfo de paz" la rectificación de 10 de los 12 países del Grupo de Lima


----------

